# DIY Easy Hang Tags



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

pretty simple solution for double-sided hanging tags

pick up the avery business cards (i use the #8371 - matte 250/pkg) 
(walmart is best price in my area, but all office supply houses carry these)

download the avery design program and upload your front design place vertically for tags (not horizontal like business cards)
flip the paper so the arrows are facing the back at the top of the page,
and then upload and print the back design (again vertical)
fold along the edges and boom, out pops 10 perfectly cut hang tags

go to michael's and pick up a craft hole punch, not a full size but smaller to fit the fasteners
pick-up a fastener gun and the fasteners (got the gun at costco online and the fasteners at staples)

attach finished tag to product for about $0.09 cents each
look professional with full color logo/website on front and description/about us/about design/price/etc. on the back


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

Any pictures? This sounds like a great way of doing this.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i could not find the guns at costco anymore,
but staples has them for ~$28 (for fasteners i use the 2", 1000/pack)

check prices for the cards as there seems to be quite a divergence among retailers

this pic should show you the hole size i was talking about (they have a pink handle and come in multiple sizes at michael's)


----------

